# My first WEDDING



## iRay808 (Nov 23, 2010)

Shot my friends wedding on 10.23.10. This was my very first wedding i shot. C&C please 

1.





2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.




10.




11.




12.




13.




14.




15.




16.





The rest of the picture can be found on my website.

THANK YOU FOR LOOKING


----------



## mrpink (Nov 23, 2010)

Is he a good friend?








p!nK


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 23, 2010)

mrpink said:


> Is he a good friend?



lol...my thoughts as well.

Not going to CC each image but overall...

When you chose to tilt the lens, you did it for the wrong shot and had way too much tilt

Alot of the images have exposure issues and colour balance issues.

You chose some bad shooting angles, thinking of the B&G walking down the isle... his eyes are closed making a face and her face is turned.  And the one of her dancing with her dad is not too flattering.

The setup shots are not too interesting.  You have one in there with a blurry chair in the foreground and nothing of interest in the mid ground.
The one with the chairs pulled back is just a line leading me to nothing, the one before it is oddly tilted and has a glass half cut off and blurry.

Your gear also doesnt seem up to par as there is alot of noise in many images, even posted on the web.

Oh, and the processed image of them dancing as a couple is not nice.  The processing is horrible and you only see the back of her head!

I seriously, seriously hope you weren't paid for this.  And do NOT say that "well, they were happy with the images", that means crap.  Hopefully you'll take this as a serious learning experience and your friend had some actual competent person taking real shots of them.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 23, 2010)

Ouch, big twinky! Ouch!

But yeah...9,10,11,12,13,14,15...wooohhh...whiiiiiite baaaallllllllance! I kind of like shot #16. The earliest shots are variable in quality. These are the kind of shots I would hope my friends could give me from their cameras, to round out the coverage done by a seasoned professional wedding shooter.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 23, 2010)

I like them. I know a lot o people like the tilt and I get why. 

I'd find a #15 alternate to insert in place of the overall lack of focus even if it means a lesser creative side in order to round out the group and to keep the the theme, and all the rest are golden for the story.

I'd find the alternate to keep the flow up o a higher standard but I would not keep that one shot...hating the idea of losing two then....

Good Job!!!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 23, 2010)

On second pass....maybe keep it in and fudge it...I'd have focused on he crystal...but don't make the same thing occur again with the overall OOF.


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 24, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Ouch, big twinky! Ouch!


 
There have been a few "My first wedding!" threads in the last little while and most are decent.  I'm no wedding pro, but I do focus on getting quality products and being realistic with my skill level.

I appreciate that everyone needs to learn.  I was lucky to be able to shoot my first wedding for a friend who had no budget for a photographer, it was me or no one.  I refused payment.

If the OP of this thread was not the paid main photographer for the event, then this is totally fine and they can hopefully learn.  My comments stand whether they are new or not, I simply dont like these, first wedding or not.

If they were the paid main photographer, then they need to refund the couple.  If they are still friends with the couple, great, but they need to seriously get some practice in, second shooting or assisting other weddings and even just general knowledge of how to frame, compose and exposure an image before attempting to shoot a once in a lifetime event like a wedding.


----------



## Phil Holland (Nov 29, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Ouch, big twinky! Ouch!
> ...



Nicely put.


----------



## burgo (Nov 29, 2010)

No 1 rule of wedding photography: Always get the safety shots first, then go artistic if you want.  

But I am not digging your work sorry.  I would be pissed if I paid someone and they gave me these shots or shots like it.


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm with above.
When doubt --> 





> No 1 rule of wedding photography: Always get the safety shots first, then go artistic if you want.



*BUT*, look on the bright side - you can't get any worse


----------



## Agnessa (Nov 30, 2010)

I do like these pictures, there is still room for improvement but overall they arent just boring wedding pictures, they are like taken from some movie or something


----------



## peteredwards (Dec 1, 2010)

Job well done i love the creative way the way you shot..


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 1, 2010)

There are lots of comments already that point out problem spots. Here are a couple quick edits to show you where you can take the photos if you are interested changing the pics at all.

Original





PP version




I may have gone too warm on this one.

Original





PP version


----------



## Corvphotography (Dec 1, 2010)

oldmacman said:


> There are lots of comments already that point out problem spots. Here are a couple quick edits to show you where you can take the photos if you are interested changing the pics at all.
> 
> Original
> 
> ...



:thumbup:what did you do for these?


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 4, 2010)

Corvphotography said:


> :thumbup:what did you do for these?



In PS:
- duplicated layer and set blend mode to screen
- noise reduction: topaz plugin (mostly because I am working on small, web based images)
- sharpen with a duplicated layer, blend mode at linear light
- filter>other>high pass - I cannot remember what level I used, but it wasn't much. Probably somewhere between 1 and 2 with the layer at 70%
- brought image back into LR and tweaked colour, fill light, black levels, saturation

Those are the broad steps. There may have been some other minor steps, but the above is what would have gotten it close. The tall narrow image was tougher because his head is blending into the dark glass in the background. I think I had to do an additional screen and mask his head to get some separation. Plus her dress is blown out toward her feet, so many of the steps had to be masked and adjusted so that it did not make that area worse.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi friend,
@1: this image is not that bad
@2:Is he praying? OK with that
@3: can be included in the collection; one boy has red eye
@4:trim out the first half vertically; then this will be good image
@5This you could have shot, kneeling on the white carpet, showing symmetry
@6 
@7:this could have been a she-only image
@8: The best; the couple looks best here
@9:  you took a wrong position
@10: i am not sure
@11: angle is good; tilt justified; but grains spoilt the image
@12: this is not a good angle for a father-daughter combination
@13: you should not have posted this here; sorry
@14: This is a very good still image
@15: You should not have posted this; sorry
@16: Some body has clearly pointed out; the eyes are led to nowhere

You can improve very much by regular practice; regards
@7:


----------



## iRay808 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow. okay i did this as a favor. A FAVOR! My friends said they loved it. so idk why everyone is hating on this shoot. I know for sure that the pics came out pretty whack because i had to do A LOT of editing. especially because almost half of the pics came out under exposed. i hate weddings and understand why everyone on here kept saying that weddings are the most stressful types of photo shoots. 

I really don't care about the criticism on how my pictures were shot at all the wrong angles. I am of the younger generation and wanted the pics to look more NON-TRADITIONAL.. I HATE when things looks BORING or OLD

I KNOW for a fact that i shouldve read MORE posts on here and took notes before shooting the weeding. but THANK YOU ALL for putting in your own thoughts and critiques in... The prints came out really nice and my friends were satisfied on what they got. Especially for the fact that they wanted to SAVE money.

n sorry for those critical mofo's. I AINT A PRO remember. it was my FIRST WEDDING! at least i know what to expect next time. if there ever will be a next time lol


----------



## AtlPikMan (Dec 6, 2010)

Look at it this way, your first wedding is in the books. its a part of history. Now you can focus on the mistakes that were make and improve from there. The way i see it, your ahead of me, ive never shot a wedding (not yet). Dont throw away the pics keep them so when you improve you can look back and see where you started.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Dec 6, 2010)

iRay808 said:


> Wow. okay i did this as a favor. A FAVOR! My friends said they loved it. so idk why everyone is hating on this shoot. I know for sure that the pics came out pretty whack because i had to do A LOT of editing. especially because almost half of the pics came out under exposed. i hate weddings and understand why everyone on here kept saying that weddings are the most stressful types of photo shoots.
> 
> I really don't care about the criticism on how my pictures were shot at all the wrong angles. I am of the younger generation and wanted the pics to look more NON-TRADITIONAL.. I HATE when things looks BORING or OLD
> 
> ...


 

you asked for criticism so they gave it. take it and learn from it.  people are being critical because its a wedding, not just something you can go "oh hey i goofed up on this set, can we retake the shots" its a one shot chance to capture the moment and it can't ever be recreated. these were friends so you got lucky. but if it was a paying customer things could have gone allot worse.


----------



## pbelarge (Dec 6, 2010)

iRay808 said:


> i hate weddings and understand why everyone on here kept saying that weddings are the most stressful types of photo shoots.
> 
> Yet you have this listed on your website
> 
> ...


 

Again, your website makes it sound like you are. It is somewhat misleading


Take what people will give you. Free advice for beginners is pretty cool, although it may hurt your ego, your ego is young and you will rebound to thank them later once you have learned more.

Good luck and work hard


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 7, 2010)

iRay808 said:


> Wow. okay i did this as a favor. A FAVOR! My friends said they loved it. so idk why everyone is hating on this shoot. I know for sure that the pics came out pretty whack because i had to do A LOT of editing. especially because almost half of the pics came out under exposed. i hate weddings and understand why everyone on here kept saying that weddings are the most stressful types of photo shoots.
> 
> I really don't care about the criticism on how my pictures were shot at all the wrong angles. I am of the younger generation and wanted the pics to look more NON-TRADITIONAL.. I HATE when things looks BORING or OLD
> 
> ...



I thought some of the comments were useful, in fact the most insightful item I read was get the money shots into the bank and then go artistic. I agree with you Boring and Old is lets lets call it, Boring and Old. Many, many people are enjoying the angular shots and I like you stepped out of the zone and went after it. :thumbup:


----------



## Frequency (Dec 7, 2010)

As a generalisation i feel...

Comments and criticism must be creative and supportive

They must not cause deep hurts to such levels that people hate this great art form

There can be humour, but never humiliating sarcasm

Regards


----------



## Person (Dec 9, 2010)

> PP version
> 
> 
> 
> ...















Hi.

Photoshop effects in over-abundance are evil. Sometimes a good levels-adjustment is all you need :mrgreen:


----------



## terriblyuncreative (Dec 10, 2010)

I love these. The second one holds so much emotion! I also love the tones in the 15th & 16th. Great job!


----------



## David-Wayne (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey Ray.  They are pretty good for a first wedding esp if you are new to photography, and not a guy who has been doing lanscape photography.  Just keep shooting in your spare time and keep pushing your comfort zone. Dont get lax, keep thinking the whole time, "what shot can i get next?"  There are so many people out there who cant afford 2k-7k for a photographer, and you will be getting those folks, then you'll get better equipment and a better sense of your strong and weak points and keep moving.  P.s.  Dont take the C&C too hard. Some of these dudes with the harsh tongues were shooting when your dad was still working up the nerve to ask your mom out, now arthritis is setting in and it makes doing what they love painful, and they beat the noobs with sharp tongues kept in feeble bodies


----------



## iRay808 (Dec 12, 2010)

David-Wayne said:


> Hey Ray.  They are pretty good for a first wedding esp if you are new to photography, and not a guy who has been doing lanscape photography.  Just keep shooting in your spare time and keep pushing your comfort zone. Dont get lax, keep thinking the whole time, "what shot can i get next?"  There are so many people out there who cant afford 2k-7k for a photographer, and you will be getting those folks, then you'll get better equipment and a better sense of your strong and weak points and keep moving.  P.s.  Dont take the C&C too hard. Some of these dudes with the harsh tongues were shooting when your dad was still working up the nerve to ask your mom out, now arthritis is setting in and it makes doing what they love painful, and they beat the noobs with sharp tongues kept in feeble bodies



Thanks for the words of encouragement :mrgreen: means a lot. at least someone understands where im coming from. Thank you!:thumbup:


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 12, 2010)

Person said:


> Photoshop effects in over-abundance are evil. Sometimes a good levels-adjustment is all you need :mrgreen:



I wouldn't consider any of the edits "effects". Everything done was to address issues with exposure, sharpness and colour cast. Sorry, but your curve adjustment is not getting the job done.


----------



## wikkhilson (Apr 26, 2011)

Not bad. I like some of these images. It's gives a wonderful touch.

Ballroom


----------



## kric2schaam626 (Apr 26, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> mrpink said:
> 
> 
> > Is he a good friend?
> ...


 
I agree, but take this with a grain of salt. Any first wedding is a challenge and you will probably look back on it and grimace. My advice is that if you want to get into wedding photography, find a photographer who would be will to taking you on as a second shooter, but ask if you can be their assistant, and be just that. If they need help carrying their equipment, do that, and then take photos when asked. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## b0gey_dead_six (Apr 30, 2011)

oldmacman said:


> Person said:
> 
> 
> > Photoshop effects in over-abundance are evil. Sometimes a good levels-adjustment is all you need :mrgreen:
> ...


 
I think his adjustments look much better than yours.. Yours made the pictures come out with weird shadowing and over sharpening.


----------



## CCericola (Apr 30, 2011)

You are right. Some traditional wedding poses are static and uninteresting. Your heart is in the right place but your skill and understanding of basic composition and light are seriously lacking. You need to know what the rules are before you know how you can break them successfully.


----------

